# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Cfare ju pelqen tek vetja?

## Rebele

Emertoni dicka specifike qe ju pelqen ne vetvete qofte tipar i jashtem, cilesi, apo aftesi/dhunti. 

Mua per vete me pelqen qe fakti qe jam e dashur dhe e hapur me te tjeret. Dhe qe jam "antikonformiste" kuptohet. 

Ju?

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Davius

hmmm...
tek vetja s'me pelqejne shume gjera...por po te kisha mundesi te ndryshoj dicka nuk do te beja as ndryshimin me te vogel...ka arsye te forta per kete...

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## MiLaNiStE

ummm me pelqe qe flas per ate qe sme pelqen dhe them JO kur ma ka qefi, shkurt slej njeri me me hedh poshttt
but mostly mpelqe qe slej njeri me u cyt me shoqnin time 

ti bi shkurt ee I LOVE MY SELF 
me ardh bejbi im gjall ne shpi qe srrej  :buzeqeshje:  

klejzi vetlla vet

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## StormAngel

Inteligjenca,sinqeriteti,inati qe kam per disa pune etj etj.  :shkelje syri:

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## KoTeLja_VL

Nuk jam shume belule e sme pelqen te flas shume per vete .
Po nje nga cilesite qe me terheq me shume eshte qe jam gjithmone
vetvetja edhe ta them ne sy ate qe kam sido qe te jete .

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Saint-Simone

hajde pyetje hajde... hemmmm 

me pelqen vetja ne pergjithesi...

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## s1n1c4

mos shvleftesimi

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## invisible girl

Ndoshat dal pak nga tema po me erdhi shum qudi gati te gjith thavet qe nuk keni qejf me fol per veten po ama folet boll.

Une perveti nuk kam qef me fol perveten shum!!! lol

----------


## Dito

*Tek vetja me pelqen AMBICIA dhe EGOJA profesionale, Kurre nuk le nje pune pa e cuar ne fund, dhe kurre nuk duroj te tjeret te me parakalojne ne profesion.



__________________________________________________  __________
Mos kompliko jeten tende nese nuk eshte e nevojshme.*

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Tirana

sinqeriteti dhe dashuria qe tregoj per njerzit

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Mr_Right

Rebele paske hapur nje teme te bukur! 
Mua per veten time me pelqen vetja,

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Delisios

Me pelqen qe di tja bej qefin vetes nuk e harroj kurre pas punes apo puneve e detyrimeve te perditshme

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## sweet_babe

Mua sme pelqen te flas per vete pasi eshte nje budallallek i gjalle te lavderosh veten tende   :pa dhembe:

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

po per pseodonimin tend cfare mendon?  :buzeqeshje:  si shume lavederuese ndaj vetes tende me duket pseodonimi "sweet babe"   :Lulja3:

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## White_Angel

nervat qe m'hypin me perplasjen e gishtave po i can't help it  :i ngrysur:

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## sweet_babe

> po per pseodonimin tend cfare mendon?  si shume lavederuese ndaj vetes tende me duket pseodonimi "sweet babe"



hahahaha.... Mire moj patriote po niku eshte thjesht nje nik zemla  :buzeqeshje:

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

po beja shaka  :buzeqeshje: 

gjithe te mirat hun ^_^

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## SuGa_LiPs

OKejjj..Una tek vetja me pelqen se u kam ngjare prinderve  :djall me brire: . Jane sh autoritar edhe ca te them me..+ qe pastaj edhe pak aftesija ime dmf si person..  :i qetë:  ... Ajo qe nuk me pelqen tek vetja eshte se ndo1here tregohem e dobet..ehh njeri mooo :perqeshje: 


puc-puc Anisa

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## marsela

jo cdo virtyt i mire na pelqen tek vetja dhe un tani spo di cte shkruaj.edi qe tingellon e cuditshme..
shpesh shume nga ato cilesi qe deri ne nje fare kohe ikisha konsideruar pluse shume te medha tani e shoh se sjan gje tjeter vecse "torturueset" e mia.. :i ngrysur: 
me pelqen ndoshta llogjika e ftohte dhe gjakftohtesia,ajo aftesia per tja dale mbane pa e humbur durimin edhe ne rrethanat me te veshtira, +nuk nevrikosem lehte e smbaj inat asnjehere :buzeqeshje:

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## zeus

----------------------------------------------

Gjitonia! E kam shume simpatike ...  :ngerdheshje: 

----------------------------------------------

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------

